# Does your hair change colour in pregnancy?



## Dragonfly

Weird question but something I have noticed is that my hair is messed up ! its 20 different shades of brown and the last dye i had it in seems to have not taken and it looks awful.With my son it was lovely and glossy, thick and dark now where the hell are these red undertones coming from? Am I going ginger? I have light bits growing out the side which dye failed to hide weeks ago. 

I know your hair may not take to bleech when preg but is it the same as dye~? and I did read someone that if your having a girl you have red in your hair and that I have noticed! 

have to get a dark brown dye again!


----------



## kns

my partner has noticed the same well i noticed on her that it seems to have gone a redish shade even though not dyed it.
x


----------



## Dragonfly

thats what i have! I havnt ever put red in my hair yet I can see it. Do you know the sex of your baby? I wont till the end they wont tell here. They say girls can do that but then its all old wives tales. I may get a darker dye again I cant have red hair.


----------



## kns

no we dont find out until 10:30 on 12th october cant wait i really want a girl. why wont they tell you?
i have been on that site and apparently entitled to 27 pound a week not including child benefit.
x


----------



## Dragonfly

what site?

they wonttell as its against their policy here, seems they messed up a few times and parents got mad so they dont tell now or even let you see the screen some ofthem. my last scan I wasnt allowed to see and got a pic i couldnt make anything out of. 

i found this 
https://www.ivillage.com/baby-boy-guess-sex-your-baby/6-a-129199?p=2
also mentioned hair turning red and heart rate. makes me jealous some know in here and i have to wait. I can wait i just like guessing.


----------



## kns

ill find link for you.
x


----------



## kns

https://www.turn2us.entitledto.co.uk/entitlementcalculator.aspx

you have to fill in quite alot.

x


----------



## Dragonfly

whats this got to do with hair colour? lol I know what I am entitled


----------



## kns

lol sorry wrong thread i must of been away with the fairies yesterday
x


----------



## kns

move house today whooop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sevenladybugs

I got tufts of red near the front when I had my other babies. My hair has some red in it already, but nothing like that! After the birth it all fell out and came back in my normal color. Guess it's hormones :)


----------



## Dragonfly

where they girls or boys with the red bits? if that makes sence lol I never noticed this in last pregnancy.


----------

